# Honda GX270 generator engine



## eric29360 (Oct 29, 2004)

i have a generator with a honda gx270,,9 H.P. engine
when we shut it off to go to lunch today,,we returned to find that gas was leaking from behind the carb..and when we tried to start engine it would rotate then lock.rotate then lock,,can someone help


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make sure the float in the fuel bowl isn't stuck. if it wasn't used for a while then all of a sudden use it it could have gotten stuck letting fuel run directly


----------



## eric29360 (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks


----------

